# Compare our 20 week (Anomaly) scan ... Measurements



## Haych86

I thought it would be good to compare our 20 week (Anomaly) Scan measurements and see what the ranges are ... 

Mine were : 

Gestational Age: 20 weeks + 4 Days

Fetal Measurements

Occipitofrontal Diameter : 61.9mm
Head Circumference: 180.7mm
Transcerebeller Diameter: 21.4mm
Abdominal Circumference: 157.9mm
Femur Length: 32.7mm
Fetal Weight: 362g / 13oz

He said these were all ok and within normal range but I thought it might be interesting to compare with others


----------



## Lenka

Had my scan yesterday and left my notes at home (at work now), will share tonight :)


----------



## pixydust

mine was at 20+4 too but my baby seems a lil smaller than yours! Although i was told all measurements were normal too :)

Head Circumference: 178mm
Transcerebeller Diameter: 21mm
Abdominal Circumference: 149mm
Femur Length: 31mm
PV: 7mm (posterior ventrical????)


----------



## Haych86

pixydust said:


> mine was at 20+4 too but my baby seems a lil smaller than yours! Although i was told all measurements were normal too :)
> 
> Head Circumference: 178mm
> Transcerebeller Diameter: 21mm
> Abdominal Circumference: 149mm
> Femur Length: 31mm
> PV: 7mm (posterior ventrical????)

I think there must be abit of difference otherwise all babies would be the same size lol ... im abit worried about his abodminal circumfrance though ... is he fat?? lol


----------



## charli87

ok im dumb but looking through my notes i cant seem to find this :dohh: where do i look lol


----------



## emmalj80

On mine they are folded and stuck in somewhere near the back pages


----------



## charli87

hmmm.... are they abbreviated in the notes as that might explain it and i may just of missed them, although i dont think i've got all the things everyone else has :dohh:


----------



## pixydust

Haych86 said:


> pixydust said:
> 
> 
> mine was at 20+4 too but my baby seems a lil smaller than yours! Although i was told all measurements were normal too :)
> 
> Head Circumference: 178mm
> Transcerebeller Diameter: 21mm
> Abdominal Circumference: 149mm
> Femur Length: 31mm
> PV: 7mm (posterior ventrical????)
> 
> I think there must be abit of difference otherwise all babies would be the same size lol ... im abit worried about his abodminal circumfrance though ... is he fat?? lolClick to expand...

yeah, the abdominal circumference is quite a difference...? i doubt ur babys fat tho!! its not like they actually eat anything lol


----------



## charli87

Gestational age 21wk 3d

Femur length 39mm
Head circumference 195mm
Abdominal circumference172mm

i cant seem to find weight or Transcerebeller Diameter anywhere though :dohh:


----------



## upthehammers

hi everyone, no point me sharing mine with you as I didnt have mine till i was 23+2 so my baby will seem massive compared to your measurements!!
I did however find a site that helps you compare measurements to check if it all seems 'normal' is you're a bit strange like me and feel the need to look!! Measurement Weeks Calculator
xx


----------



## Haych86

upthehammers said:


> hi everyone, no point me sharing mine with you as I didnt have mine till i was 23+2 so my baby will seem massive compared to your measurements!!
> I did however find a site that helps you compare measurements to check if it all seems 'normal' is you're a bit strange like me and feel the need to look!! Measurement Weeks Calculator
> xx

thankyou for that site it seems my baby is measuring a few days bigger for his HC & AC but his FL is a few days behind.


----------



## RileysMummy

At 20+4

BPD...48.4mm
HC...180mm
AC...167.8mm
FL...34.1mm

According to that site BPD, HC, AC all a few days/week bigger and FL pretty much spot on :) xx


----------



## charli87

hmmmm by the calculator bubs is showing at least a couple of days ahead for the lowest, head circumference is nearly 2wks ahead, hmmm going to be a big baby by the looks of it.


----------



## takingforever

My measurements @ 20+1 are:

BPD 50.5mm
HC 182.6mm
AC 159.5mm
FL 34.0mm
Est fetal weight 384g or 14ozs


----------



## KellyC75

pixydust said:


> Haych86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixydust said:
> 
> 
> mine was at 20+4 too but my baby seems a lil smaller than yours! Although i was told all measurements were normal too :)
> 
> Head Circumference: 178mm
> Transcerebeller Diameter: 21mm
> Abdominal Circumference: 149mm
> Femur Length: 31mm
> PV: 7mm (posterior ventrical????)
> 
> I think there must be abit of difference otherwise all babies would be the same size lol ... im abit worried about his abodminal circumfrance though ... is he fat?? lolClick to expand...
> 
> yeah, the abdominal circumference is quite a difference...? i doubt ur babys fat tho!! its not like they actually eat anything lolClick to expand...


My baby does, she eats cream cakes, hagan daaz, biscuits, chocolate bars etc etc!!! :haha:

Good idea for a thread, I shall look forward to comparing mine next week


----------



## Kitten-B

Been meaning to look up mine to compare for days!

They are measuring about a week later so seem quite big though - except for femur length - LO seems to have short legs! Hopefully they will catch up but I am 5ft tall and all the shortness is in my legs so I guess it would make sense!

Mine are:

Gestational Age: 21 weeks + 2 Days

Occipitofrontal Diameter : 67.4mm
Head Circumference: 190.4mm
Transcerebeller Diameter: ?
Abdominal Circumference: 167.8mm
Femur Length: 32.4mm
Fetal Weight: ?

AC/BPD: 455g
BPD: 52.0 mm

Anyone know what the last 2 are?


----------



## RileysMummy

Kitten-B said:


> Been meaning to look up mine to compare for days!
> 
> They are measuring about a week later so seem quite big though - except for femur length - LO seems to have short legs! Hopefully they will catch up but I am 5ft tall and all the shortness is in my legs so I guess it would make sense!
> 
> Mine are:
> 
> Gestational Age: 21 weeks + 2 Days
> 
> Occipitofrontal Diameter : 67.4mm
> Head Circumference: 190.4mm
> Transcerebeller Diameter: ?
> Abdominal Circumference: 167.8mm
> Femur Length: 32.4mm
> Fetal Weight: ?
> 
> AC/BPD: 455g
> BPD: 52.0 mm
> 
> Anyone know what the last 2 are?

Abdominal circumference and Biparietal diameter x


----------



## Kitten-B

Thanks Rileysmummy!

I don't understand though why AC/BPD = a weight though. Perhaps the fetal weight is estimated using these two measurements?


----------

